# quick release skewer bent - advice please



## DLB (7 Apr 2008)

I've just returned home and found my quick release skewer bent. Can i just buy any rear skewer? Are they all the same size? Any reason this wouldn't be ok...?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25890

Also, do i need to have the rest of the hub checked out incase this is damaged?

Any help is much appreciated - i've just ordered some shiny new ortlieb panniers and i'd really like to use them soon 

UPDATE - i've just found the axle has snapped also so i'll visit a LBS near work tomorrow and ask them to do it.


----------



## 02GF74 (8 Apr 2008)

which part of the skewer do you mean? The skewer bit that goes in the axle or the handle?

why dont you straighten it in a vice? It is steel so should take it; t he handle can be steel or on more expensiuve ones aluminium alloy, the latter is not so happy to be bent and unbent.

There are different lengths; rear is usally longer than front and I think the sizes differ between road and mountain bike wheels.

Did the axle break at the cone?


----------



## DLB (8 Apr 2008)

02GF74 said:


> which part of the skewer do you mean? The skewer bit that goes in the axle or the handle?
> 
> why dont you straighten it in a vice? It is steel so should take it; t he handle can be steel or on more expensiuve ones aluminium alloy, the latter is not so happy to be bent and unbent.
> 
> ...



The axle snapped where the thread ends and the smooth middle part starts.

I took the lot to a LBS near work who put a new axle in and straightened the quick realease skewer. The cost - an extortionate £6 !!. The shop is great - very small with 3 thousand bikes in it (or so it seems). There's very little space to walk in the shop and you certainly couldn't swing a cat. Tools and nuts etc a plenty. The kind of ancient shop that has mosty disappeared in this region of south yorks.

The owner said the type of wheel i have was low end (froma £300 trek 7.1 hybrid) and because of the fact it has a screwed on cassette rather than the normal type it had bearing which were near the middle of the wheel rather than at the two extremes. This meant the axle was under alot of pressure when the bike was loaded ( a 16 stone bloke and 2 panniers) and i'd probably get the axle breaking every so often.

So...

I'm looking for a new wheel that is....

black
takes a 7 speed cassette (which i'd also need)
is 700 x 35 (or 38?)

i've had a look on wiggle and CRC without success - anybody any ideas?


----------



## DLB (8 Apr 2008)

could i just get a solid axle rather than a quick release one? surely that would be stronger??

would this do...?

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/src/froo...olid-nutted-axle-M10-185mm-30E-9806-15838.htm

my quick release skewer is 185mm long - not sure what the other numbers mean tho (M10 185mm 30E 9806)


----------



## Landslide (9 Apr 2008)

Sounds like a good shop.

A solid axle would work, and would probably last longer, but if you can afford it a freehub (as you've described above) would be a better bet in the long run. 
The axle you've linked to looks like it would be better suited to a freehub, rather than a wheel such as your current one that takes a screw-on freewheel. You could fit it to your current wheel, but you'll need to find some extra spacers to fit on the freewheel side.

Your LBS will probably be able to supply you with a wheel to suit your requirements.


----------



## DLB (9 Apr 2008)

Thanks landslide

I've found these which look ok...

http://www.cyclesportsuk.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=4383

Will these be stronger than the wheels i have at the moment? Any ideas?

Thanks


----------

